# Duet Songs You Like



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

Any songs by 2 people you like?

Here's one:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

Any songs of Simon & Garfunkel....

...and this one too ....


----------



## katlupe (Jul 11, 2020)

This one especially,


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2020)

One of my favourites!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 11, 2020)

Another of my favourites!


----------



## Gemma (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## 911 (Jul 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


Marvin was never the same after Tammi Terrell died.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2020)

911 said:


> Marvin was never the same after Tammi Terrell died.


He was like a big brother to her .. a mentor.


----------



## Trippy Hippie (Jul 11, 2020)

Cass Elliott & John Denver- "Leaving On A Jet Plane"


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## AnnieA (Jul 11, 2020)

Seven Spanish Angels 
Ray Charles Willie Nelson

Studio recording:







Live version:


----------



## 911 (Jul 11, 2020)

Kenny & Dolly:


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 11, 2020)

*Duet Songs You Like*
*
The thread title brought this immediately to mind

Nat was wunna the greats
Such an easy voice...no strain

Natalie wasn't so bad herself*


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=307592503753349


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 11, 2020)

This was an ad from smule of two unknowns and I like how their voices blend. The song is Someone you loved. I love this song


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> This was an ad from smule of two unknowns and I like how their voices blend. The song is Someone you loved. I love this song


That’s a great song. Lewis Capaldi can sure sing a beautiful ballad.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 12, 2020)

Cello and human ...Yo Yo Ma and Allison Krauss

Simple Gifts - a 19th century Shaker song


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 12, 2020)

Love the guitars and harmony.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 12, 2020)

Loved this song for decades before finding out who sings it, thanks to You Tube. They used to play this all the time in the Jamaican club that my boyfriend and I went to.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Jul 17, 2020)

Pinky said:


>



I saw them play live together after this song was a hit.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 17, 2020)

It's a bit early for holiday songs but this is still one of my favorite male/male duets and I'll listen to it any time of year.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 17, 2020)

Male/Female dual vocals are one of my favorite things in the songs I like.  I've got lots of different examples of favorite songs with great duets/dual vocals.  This one is a bit of a strange one from a band most people will never have heard of.  The two singers in this one are Kelly Atkins and Greg Giles and I love the way their voices sound together.  The song has a somewhat strange subject and is sung from the point of view of someone reading a book, witnessing someone being hit by a car and then not wanting to have to pay attention to or deal with the results.  This is my favorite song by 20 Minute Loop.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 17, 2020)

This is a somewhat fun duet by The Beautiful South with Paul Heaton and Jacqui Abbott who have gone on to do a number of albums together with some other very nice duets on them.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 17, 2020)

Just to be fair here is my favorite female/female duet group.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 18, 2020)

This is one of my all time favs and Frank and Tony look so nice and sound 'rool' good too


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


>


Richard Gere was so young.  I was in Hawaii at the time this movie debuted and went to watch it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

I just adore this....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2020)

..  a current duo hit


----------



## asp3 (Jul 19, 2020)

This is my favorite non Beautiful South duet from Paul Heaton and Jacqui Abbott.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 19, 2020)

This is my favorite non Beautiful South duet by Paul Heaton and Jacqui Abbott.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Jul 19, 2020)

I adore these 2 singers. Love, love, love this song.





So tell me now and I wont ask again
Will you still love me tomorrow?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Aug 25, 2020)

Two of my favorites...Tell Him


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Aug 25, 2020)

Freddy Mercury and Montserrat Caballe





Just loved his vocal range - brilliant


----------



## win231 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Sep 3, 2020)

Somos Novios (It's Impossible)


----------



## asp3 (Jan 27, 2021)

I just heard this one listening to my Favorite Songs One Per Artist playlist on Spotify.  I love the vocal interplay between the two of them.






Followed up by this one


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Jan 27, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Love this cd of them!  I play it often!  Of course I loved anything they sang, together or not!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


>


*Laughs @ self* I see I already posted this back on page 3. Sorry. Memory is being erased as we speak. Where am I?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


One of my all time favorites. I was looking through the replies to see if anyone has posted it.  Glad I checked.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 28, 2021)

Gregory Hines was one of my favorite entertainers and Luther's voice could never be imitated. I was so pleasantly surprised when this came out; Gregory's voice is so sweet and their voices blend perfectly.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 28, 2021)

This is my cousin Daniel and his friend Wanja. He lives in Germany where he was born and raised so the video comments are in German and I don't understand them.  I mentioned before that this young man, still in his twenties, loves the standards so that's what he performs and records. His other relaxing videos should auto play after this video.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Jan 28, 2021)

Something Stupid


----------



## asp3 (Jan 28, 2021)

Another favorite song that's a duet


----------



## terry123 (Jan 30, 2021)

I love Josh Turner and Randy Travis singing "your man" on you tube.  Their bass voices  sound so good together.  Don't remember how to post the video.  A long time ago someone on here told me how to do it but I forgot


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

I love those 2 as well, terry... I'll post them for you....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

My personal favourite of these 2.... I just love the way they both can sing the other's hits and sound brilliant


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks , love their songs together. Another one I like is the audition of Willie Jones singing "your man" and Simon's reaction to it.  I will see if I can figure out how to do it.  It caught my attention as he is from Shreveport, La. and I lived there for a few years. He is right when he says for entertainment, you go to the mall or you used to.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)

@terry123 . just copy the ''share' underneath the video, and paste directly on here ...


----------



## Pam (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Jan 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> @terry123 . just copy the ''share' underneath the video, and paste directly on here ...


Thanks.


----------

